# superdrol or m1t?



## Masternutt (Aug 4, 2006)

does any one know which is a better muscle builder superdrol or m1t?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 5, 2006)

Masternutt said:
			
		

> does any one know which is a better muscle builder superdrol or m1t?



From what I had heard and seen, M1-T was one of the best. I haven't heard much about the superdrol.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2006)

Masternutt said:
			
		

> does any one know which is a better muscle builder superdrol or m1t?



for a legal steroid I would recommend www.discountanabolics.com/p/LG21


----------



## racoon02 (Aug 5, 2006)

Robert is that similar to methyl 1-p?


----------



## YoungGunz88 (Aug 5, 2006)

well , ive heard that m1t is one of the best. have had a freind have amazing results on it. superdrol is kind of a m1t knock off, i was told, a replacement really.  good luck getting some m1t around me its nearly impossible to get a hold of.  both are reallly hard on your liver.


----------



## zombul (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually I don't think M1T and SD are that similar and I can personally tell you SD is AWESOME.I'v used it and would take it over M1T any day.SD is pretty much a desgner steroid while M1T was a pro hormone.SD better and it's legal (for now) IMO.


----------



## zombul (Aug 7, 2006)

Rob you think Methyl 1-D is a good ph/aas alternative???I haven't heard alot of positive feedback on 1D but value your opinion.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 7, 2006)

m1t is not a prohormone, its a steroid dammit!

and its fuggin amazing...yet terrible on the liver....If u can stack it with 4ad, U can perhaps manoeuvre around/avoid lethargy...


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 7, 2006)

*why*



			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> for a legal steroid I would recommend www.discountanabolics.com/p/LG21


why would you recomend that,


----------



## 33ecooks (Aug 9, 2006)

Companies stopped selling M1T when the ban went into effect. At the time I was doing M1T I didn't really know it was a true steroid, just know the gains were amazing but the side-effects weren't kewl.


----------



## Masternutt (Aug 9, 2006)

*side effects*

what were the side effects?


----------



## 33ecooks (Aug 9, 2006)

Back-Acne, easily agitated (rage), severe joint pain (from heavy lifting I assume), lethargic, and oh yeah my piss had a stong weird odor to it so suspect that was due to my liver having to process the M1T. PCT for afterwards for a couple of weeks to get myself back to normal.


----------



## crazy_enough (Aug 9, 2006)

add to that some cramping and painful pumps...Yep, that M1t goodness for ya!


----------



## Chopper77 (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone after M1T or Superdrol  PM me.


----------



## Chopper77 (Sep 4, 2006)

Im currently on my 2nd week of my Superdrol cycle.
I am taking 3x 10mg capsules a day and have started to take 1 capsule of    M1T a day also.
Im probly gonna take 1 less SD capsule a day now due to the addition of the M1t as they are harsh on the liver but Im taking Milk thistle ED too.
It took a week for the SD to really kick in but Ive gained 6lb in 2 weeks already 
As soon as Ive finished my PCT (tamoxifen), Im gonna get on the Dbol and Primobol Tabs 
Ive tried a few cycles now and from my own personal experience the Dbol and Primo cycle was definateley the best.
I felt amazing and had good strength and size gains in a very short amount of time.
The only sides I got were anger really and a bit of acne but nothing too serious.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 4, 2006)

M1T all the way!


----------



## Addiction (Sep 8, 2006)

Superrrrdrollllll!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 8, 2006)

Never tried superdrol... but M1T worked quite well for me on a 4 week on-4 week off schdule.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 9, 2006)

M1T by far


----------



## quark (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey what do you guys think of that M1T and 4-AD stack?


----------



## getbig33 (Oct 2, 2007)

Methyl masterdrol is legit---I love the stuff---I have no experience with the others--though all I have heard is great things---I highly suggest you get some MM---I am currently trying to hunt some down at a REASONABLE price--ever since it was banned the shit tripled in price---


----------

